# Rain shelters



## wildegoats0426

Do y'all mind sharing some pics with me of your shelters for you goats? I have a shed but it's a right squeeze now that we have more goats and i would like to add on. It's been 100% rain for the last 2 days!!


----------



## toth boer goats

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f203/shelter-ideas-155367/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/pallet-shelter-pictures-154900/


----------



## StaceyC

This is their 10 x 12 barn with attached 8 x 10 run in for three dwarfs. It's small and easy to clean but plenty big for them.


----------



## milk and honey

Right now mine are still in their 10 x20 Costco tent/garage.... Until we can get something better built...


----------



## HoosierShadow

We built our barn out of pallets. If you go to the first link that Pam gave, and 2nd page I have a link there to some pictures.

We're getting ready to make the cattle panel shelter. Going to make something like this with pallets:
http://sadie423.hubpages.com/hub/Building-with-Pallets
Scroll down to where it says Quick shelters. Link also gives ideas on making pallet shelters.

We plan on making one with about 4 cattle panels wide, so we can put a roll bale of hay in the middle, put pallets around it to keep them from eating from the bottom <so it doesn't fall over>. 
I'm planning to put pallets on each end to enclose it a little bit so rain/snow doesn't blow in so bad, and have a tarp that I can pull down on nasty days over the doorway so there is only a little space for them to come/go and help with drafts.
Oh, OBS siding to also help with drafts.

Planning to start this next week. Thinking it will take a couple of days.


----------



## wildegoats0426

The pallets are a good idea! But mine are boer males, so I'm not sure if that would work


----------



## ciwheeles

My shelter is not beautiful but it keeps the boys out of the elements

















It was pretty basic to build and it only took us a day.


----------



## NDlover1975

Here's a couple pics of our goat barn. It's 12x12 but, we're adding on to it because, we found it was too small. It will be 12x 24 when we're done. :kidblack:


----------



## NDlover1975

I like the run in. Ours in off of the ground on piers and our goats go under there at times but, I think the "run in" is a project for the hubs to think about.


----------



## milk and honey

What a nice shelter and a beautiful place!!


----------



## wildegoats0426

That's awesome and those goats are too cute


----------



## goatylisa

I love threads like this! Thanks everyone for posting their pictures. We painted one shelter yesterday and I have two more I'm that are in progress. We used to use cattle panels in a hoop house design. My goats were just too big and we found ourselves building new ones every year from them getting trashed.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

This is our set up... We have 2 main 8x8 barns split in half and then 5 calf huts. Its already starting to get into the lower 40s so between their coats and the bedded down shelters, our girls should be good and warm for winter.


----------



## wildegoats0426

That's pretty cool we just have a huge shed for ours but with the more we get the bigger space they need !


----------



## WillowGem

Mine is a 10x10 shed, with a sleeping shelf built in along the back wall.
It's big enough for my three, but I'm sure they'd like more room.

This pic was from last summer...since then we've installed rubber mats on the floor and a doggy door for when the weather's really bad.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We have boer & %'s and pallets work great. For bucks, I would make them about 2 pallets high, and use sheet metal or Ondura roofing, OSB sides, paint it and there ya go.


----------



## ksalvagno

Here is my goat area. We had an addition built onto an existing garage. I used fence panels that we had during our alpaca days to section off areas.


----------



## Jennshrews

StaceyC said:


> View attachment 43959
> 
> 
> This is their 10 x 12 barn with attached 8 x 10 run in for three dwarfs. It's small and easy to clean but plenty big for them.


Do you have a plan for this? I really like it.


----------



## ksalvagno

This is an old thread. She may no longer be on.


----------



## KaryLou

StaceyC said:


> View attachment 43959
> 
> 
> This is their 10 x 12 barn with attached 8 x 10 run in for three dwarfs. It's small and easy to clean but plenty big for them.


I love your goat house, do you have plans?


----------



## ksalvagno

Again, this is an old thread and the person hasn't been on for a while.


----------



## inamarie49

StaceyC said:


> View attachment 43959
> 
> 
> This is their 10 x 12 barn with attached 8 x 10 run in for three dwarfs. It's small and easy to clean but plenty big for them.


Do you mind sharing your build plans for your shelter? it's exactly what we are looking for! Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno

Very old thread. Person no longer on here.


----------

